# International 354?



## cochran (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi, new to forum and the world of International tractors. Had a Ford for 24 years and wondering if I should have stayed with Ford. Having a devil of a time finding out what model my tractor actually is (British made with a loooooong model # on tag) even though I now believe it to be a 345. Does anyone know someone who can decode that number on my tractor? I've looked everywhere on the net and the only fella that has these codes is a guy named Milton Fox in Indiana but I have no way of reaching him and believe me, I have tried.

Assuming it is a 354, anyone know where I can get bearings etc. for the gear box? Same box was in the 354, 364, 374. 444, 2300A 2350A so someone should have them. My IH dealer is not much help. They want to sell me a new tractor. They can get some of the parts but the cost is simply outrageous. One bearing without the cup $65. It is a simple little open cage bearing with 1/4 balls. $65!!!!!!

Anyway, this tractor is new to me and learning as I go so any help and support would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

John


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Post the serial no here and we may be able to help!!

I sell copies of the genuine IH service manuals, if interested, drop me. pM with your e mail address for further details!!


----------



## cochran (Jul 14, 2004)

The model #A490002B000519


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Regretably, cant confirm it is specifically a 354 but the build code is a Bradford tractor so 354 or 444, identical tractors apart from engine HP !!

It is an early serial no, all serial no runs start at 501 !!!


----------



## Potluck Farms (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi, we are in the exact same circumstance now here in 2021. We have the model number (very similar number to the posting listed on here) and info but not the serial number for the IH 354 we purchased. Can you please include the information on where to obtain the replacement bearings and assorted pieces without having to purchase a whole new gear box? We have been chasing down many avenues and have had no luck. Thank you so much!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Schematic, Manuals, Specifications and Diagrams for Chassis, transmission gears and shafts | Case IH | MyCNHi US Store


Find schematics, manuals, specifications and diagrams for CHASSIS, TRANSMISSION GEARS AND SHAFTS. Find genuine OEM parts for your needs.




www.mycnhistore.com




This may give you some insight into parts, or perhaps numbers to cross reference.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Most bearings and seals are made and supplied by outside manufacturers and should have their brand name and part number on them, you take these to a bearing and seal shop and if there are no numbers, then the counter person will measure the dimensions of bearing or seal and let you know if they can supply.

Sometimes bearings and seals may be specially made and then you have to go genuine, and that is "ouch".


----------

